# rotala



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

Please id the Rotala plant.

thank you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looks to be ROTALA MACRANDRA 'GREEN'

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/images/Lythraceae/rotala_macranda_green.jpg


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not that. That plant has three leaves per node. I think it may be a _Pogostemon_, but it's hard to say which from the photo.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Cavan is certainly more an authority, but fwiw I agree and that looks exactly like what I know as Pogostemon yatabeanus. Figure out the imbalance (greenwater? GDA?) in that tank and that plant gets large lush leaves and grows so fast you'll enjoy it more emergent  Grows too big for all but the largest aquariums... R. 'from Nanjenshan' is a fast grower too but smaller scale and a better choice, also fwiw.


----------



## angel004 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you very much for all your help. Sorry for the poor photo quality. I don't why it shows green background. I did not have green water at the time the picture was taken. I hope the new picture will help. I've just checked that some nodes have three leaves and some have four leaves. These plants are growing vertically, but they grow very fast. The color is not as green as the picture. This may have to do with my inconsistent dosing.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

I think you're right about the inconsistency. Your guys shouldn't have such droopy leaves; when healthy and open, this plant looks like it's soaking in the light, and when closed will send it's leaves almost vertical, and they're so long they'll flow in the current. Check this pic out and use the lighter for scale. The first is unhealthy P. yatabeanus and the second normal emergent stuff (crispy by that MH). Sorry for the links, it's just the easiest way to post atm .

http://twitpic.com/2p4tf8
http://twitpic.com/2p4twk

My gut about the last of your pics would be to dose micros on the regular. I think you'll be surprised about what happens with the Bacopa, too.


----------

